# Christianity and Self-Defense article



## Laurentkd (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I have searched and searched, but can't find it.
I know a year or more ago there was a thread about whether as a Christian you should defend yourself, and there was a link to a good article about it with Biblical support.  Does anyone remember that and could you point me to the article?
Thanks!


----------



## thesensei (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what article you're looking for, but here are a few that may help.  [Note that I do not necessarily endorse these authors, or even what they have written; I simply present it as research material.]

http://www.mouseguns.com/selfdef.htm 
http://www.reformationonline.com/selfdef.htm/
http://www.ronrhodes.org/qselfdefense.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://gunowners.org/section-8-arm-yourself-with-the-facts/


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 6, 2009)

Is this it?  Christ & Martial Arts


----------



## still learning (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello, Thou shall not kill?  ...this should have read ..thou shall NOT MURDER..!

God kills too....when those soldiers cross the river when it was widen to cross and drown all those guys...he could have close the river before they cross it...he had the power to stop them on one side!

Being a Christian myself....one wonders.....

If god made us of his image?  ...howcome we have cancers,illness,and imperfect bodys and health?

Loss some of the faith in God...today...Maybe I came from the dinosaurs?

YET!  We all need to believe in a higher up...guidance!

Aloha,  still searching for the truths!

Remember the bible was written by man....man is not perfect therefore...things will not be perfect...


----------



## Brother John (Dec 7, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, Thou shall not kill?  ...this should have read ..thou shall NOT MURDER..!
> 
> God kills too....when those soldiers cross the river when it was widen to cross and drown all those guys...he could have close the river before they cross it...he had the power to stop them on one side!
> 
> Being a Christian myself....one wonders.....



Don't wonder anymore friend.  Your first line was absolutely correct, it should read "Murder" not just kill. Here's an interesting article to back that point.  _LINK_



still learning said:


> If god made us of his image?  ...howcome we have cancers,illness,and imperfect bodys and health?


I understand where you're coming from. In fact that's a very very common line of questioning. But there's an answer. God made us in his image, yet we have some very definite flaws. BUT: He didn't craft those flaws and instill them in us. They were the result of _MAN'_s introduction of sin. When man rebelled against God then man entered into what christian theology calls a 'fallen state', where sin instigates the flawed nature we have now. Here's some links you might find helpful in pondering this point: 
1: a YouTube video (short). 
2: Article.  "why does God Allow Suffering?"




> Aloha,  still searching for the truths!


Searching is critical! IF you search, in earnest, you will find. 
_*LINK*_



> Remember the bible was written by man....man is not perfect therefore...things will not be perfect...


I'd have to disagree. God's message reached us fully intact with everything we need for life here and life hereafter.  There IS Truth to be found, but if you're seeking..... you're pointed in the right direction.

Praying for ya..

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Dec 7, 2009)

I honestly don't know if either these are the articles you're looking for:
this first one is pretty short, but decent. 
_LINK
_​
The second one comes in TWO parts:
_*ENTER the DRAGON pt. 1
*_
*ENTER the DRAGON pt. 2
*The whole article is PRETTY long, but it does cover the subject VERY well. I Don't agree with ALL of it's conclusions, but maybe it will give you what you're looking for.

Your Brother
John​


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Dec 7, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, Thou shall not kill?  ...this should have read ..thou shall NOT MURDER..!



My definition of self defense is not having hate or murder in your heart. 

The fear and survival instinct causes someone to defend himself.

Murder and killing in justified self defense are two totally different things as far the denomination and stances of Christianity on this issue are concerned.  

Just protect your family and yourself. 

Keep religion and self defense separate then you will be o.k.

Don't make it harder or confusing. Keep it simple.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 8, 2009)

The first couple of good ones I came across:


*LINK 1*
*
LINK 2*


Let me know if you like'm, disagree......whatever. It's all good. 

Your Brother
John


----------



## cdunn (Dec 9, 2009)

For what it's worth:




			
				Catechism of the Catholic Church said:
			
		

> Legitimate defense
> 
> 2263 The legitimate defense of persons and societies is not an exception to the prohibition against the murder of the innocent that constitutes intentional killing. "The act of self-defense can have a double effect: the preservation of one's own life; and the killing of the aggressor. . . . The one is intended, the other is not."
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 9, 2009)

*Admin Note:*
*
Posts were split from this thread. Please stay on topic and leave the Study stuff there.
Thanks.*


----------



## Laurentkd (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey sorry! Didn't mean to start a religion thread going, I just knew there was a good article on a thread on here somewhere awhile back that I wanted to share with a friend, and I really thought it was in the SD section. (For anyone who is interested, this is the link http://www.karateforums.com/martial-arts-and-the-bible-vt16672.html?highlight=christianity)
Thanks JKS that was it. I used every search word I could think of- but not just Christ.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 10, 2009)

Little tip for using search engines... A lot of the time, you want to use the shortest part of the word/name that you're looking for, since many (not all) will find anything containing that combination, even if there's more after it.


----------



## Brian King (Dec 10, 2009)

Laurentkd Thanks for posting that the link you were searching for was found and then posting the link. All too often people ask for help in a thread then disappear never acknowledging if their questions or information sought was answered.

Thanks for the search tip jks9199 I know that my search-fu is very weak and can use all the help I can get. 

Regards
Brian King


----------

